# Lost files



## Musa08

I was moving my files from one partition of my hard drive to another but they got lost and they're not at the destination neither. The size of the partition where the files were is the same. What should I do to recover them?


----------



## paulreed

Do not save any data to the partition from which you want to recover. Data Recovery Software can easily help you. I suggest you to run FAT or NTFS Data Recovery Software to recover your files. I suggest you to download the evaluation versions first which will give you first hand experience to try and test the software. 

Whatever the software, though, a potent point to remember for you is that when you download the program it is best saved on the partition other than the one you hope to recover data from or you could be permanently erasing otherwise recoverable data.


----------

